# Auto Train - Sanford to Lorton



## nendee (Feb 8, 2021)

My first overnight Amtrak experience and I’m hooked. Immediately had to find some like minds! This was Feb 5th to 6th. I was in a roomette - very cool. I was able to take diner in the dining car, and also sit at the lounge - in case folks were wondering COVID wise. The attendant was awesome and the train was an hour early. Looking forward to a New York to watch out west trip someday!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 9, 2021)

nendee said:


> This was Feb 5th to 6th. I was in a roomette - very cool. I was able to take diner in the dining car



How was your dinner as to taste and preparation and service? 



nendee said:


> the train was an hour early.



Being that early, were you able to obtain breakfast in the dining car?


----------



## nendee (Feb 9, 2021)

1) I’d say it tasted like airplane food, obviously warmed up and salty. The veggies were good, the steak tasted satisfactory and mash was mash. I gave it a 6/10. I loved the plastic cup chocolate mousse!

2) Yes, I got up at around 6:00 and got my bagged breakfast. Nothing to really write home about, juice, banana? , muffin? I honestly can’t remember. Im hoping my next trip will be longer to get a taste of a hot breakfast.


----------



## Cal (Feb 9, 2021)

I am so glad you enjoyed your trip. I would advise you not to travel on other Amtrak long distance routes (west of the Mississippi) until traditional dining is restored. Currently the dining service is, well, literal frozen microwave meals. While they aren't as bad as they look, they are definitely not appealing. 

Sadly that is probably what we will be getting on all services east of the Mississippi river for a long time. Really hoping Biden can help that...


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 10, 2021)

nendee said:


> 1) I’d say it tasted like airplane food, obviously warmed up and salty. The veggies were good, the steak tasted satisfactory and mash was mash. I gave it a 6/10. I loved the plastic cup chocolate mousse!
> 
> 2) Yes, I got up at around 6:00 and got my bagged breakfast. Nothing to really write home about, juice, banana? , muffin? I honestly can’t remember. Im hoping my next trip will be longer to get a taste of a hot breakfast.


Well, there are no hot breakfasts on Amtrak right now, except for a microwaved egg sandwich or instant oatmeal. If you wait long enough, full breakfasts might come back, but you might also need to travel west of Chicago to get one.


----------



## nendee (Feb 10, 2021)

Gotcha. In that case, I was thinking of just taking some simple day trips in coach to places from Hartford - just to enjoy the travel.


----------



## OBS (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your report!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 10, 2021)

nendee said:


> 1) I’d say it tasted like airplane food, obviously warmed up and salty. The veggies were good, the steak tasted satisfactory and mash was mash. I gave it a 6/10. I loved the plastic cup chocolate mousse!
> 
> 2) Yes, I got up at around 6:00 and got my bagged breakfast. Nothing to really write home about, juice, banana? , muffin? I honestly can’t remember. Im hoping my next trip will be longer to get a taste of a hot breakfast.



I appreciate you answering my questions. Thank you.

Your bagged breakfast sounds pretty much the standard Auto Train breakfast. There was a small choice of cereals and bagels in addition to what you mentioned. I don't think a hot breakfast has ever been available on the Auto Train.


----------



## Hans627 (Feb 11, 2021)

Do you recall how many people were traveling on the Auto-Train in this trip?


----------



## nendee (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes it was pretty full. 150 total cars. About 70% full passenger wise? I’m unsure of what the COVID capacity limits are, but it was also. Friday.. I took a look and there were about 4 total empty sleepers.


----------



## Cal (Feb 11, 2021)

nendee said:


> Yes it was pretty full. 150 total cars. About 70% full passenger wise? I’m unsure of what the COVID capacity limits are, but it was also. Friday.. I took a look and there were about 4 total empty sleepers.


Coach is capped at 50% and sleepers can be full is what I've heard


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 24, 2021)

nendee said:


> Yes it was pretty full. 150 total cars. About 70% full passenger wise? I’m unsure of what the COVID capacity limits are, but it was also. Friday.. I took a look and there were about 4 total empty sleepers.


150 total cars??? Or 150 passengers in coach?


----------



## nendee (Feb 24, 2021)

I want to say 150 autos on the train. Maybe it was 100.


----------



## Qapla (Feb 24, 2021)

Yes, the expression "150 total cars" could refer to "vehicles loaded" or to the number of train cars  big difference


----------

